# Dirty Harry's: Tahoe Donner



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey me and my friend are up in Donner for a day(saturday) and becuz northstar is closed, are looking for some trail to ride. None of that Xc ****. we are looking for some Dh Fr technical, jumps, drops, w/e. If u have any info on a trail within 20 mins of Donner pm me if u dont want anyone to here about it, or post if its a legal known trail.Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

r u serious....like who would want to give up that info.....not flaming at all.....just realistic


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

i know thats wut i figured, i was just hoping that maybe someone would be chill eniugh. 

are there any cool legal trails


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

go to a bike shop. its the only way. yes there is trails but u need to know the right people


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Martin6 said:


> Go up HWY 267 to Brockway Summit. Head up towards Martis Peak and look for trails. There's enough there to satisfy you.


thanks , is there any jumps or anything, or just fun trails?


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

you arent gonna get any info off here, or you shouldn't. i dont know why that guy posted that but all you will do is get lost


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

im not giving you any info on those trails either, its up to you to earn peoples trust


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

If you have to ask on here about that trail, then it probably isn't for you. Definetely not an easy trail and the hits on that trail are pretty serious. It's probably snowed at the top too and at that point I don't think I'd even be able to find it. 

There's some legal shuttles off of hwy 431 between incline village and Reno, though the names and locations escape me now. You'd probably have better luck with those.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

That trail is legit...I wish I could be a local.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah, I gurantee you even if you found the start of the trail you would get lost very quicky. Martin6 please delete your post of the area it is in, It is secret for a reason. The road up is probably locked up now anyway.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Well actually *your all wrong*, i just got back from Dirty harry's, turns out our next door neigbor new exactly how to get to the trails, and we ended up just following some guys in, we rode the entire way to the bottom and had an awsome time, Oh and to the guy who says that i shouldnt ask about this trail becasue its to hard, well ura dumbass, we hucked it all the way down, and never even got close to falling.

Any way, after the ride we went and stopped at Trukee bmx park, and hit up the jumps there and my buddy jumped a berm cased it, and snapped the chainstay on his endero expert, so now hes out. Pics soon to come in the broken bike forum.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> Well actually *your all wrong*, i just got back from Dirty harry's, turns out our next door neigbor new exactly how to get to the trails, and we ended up just following some guys in, we rode the entire way to the bottom and had an awsome time, Oh and to the guy who says that i shouldnt ask about this trail becasue its to hard, well ura dumbass, we hucked it all the way down, and never even got close to falling.
> 
> Any way, after the ride we went and stopped at Trukee bmx park, and hit up the jumps there and my buddy jumped a berm cased it, and snapped the chainstay on his endero expert, so now hes out. Pics soon to come in the broken bike forum.


he was thinking of a different trail, i think...

the terrain up there is fun.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

matt said:


> he was thinking of a different trail, i think...
> 
> the terrain up there is fun.


yeah it was awsome, have u ridden this specific trail before?


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

matt said:


> he was thinking of a different trail, i think...
> 
> the terrain up there is fun.


AXELS!!!! SLT!!!!


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> yeah it was awsome, have u ridden this specific trail before?


yes i have


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> Well actually *your all wrong*, i just got back from Dirty harry's, turns out our next door neigbor new exactly how to get to the trails, and we ended up just following some guys in, we rode the entire way to the bottom and had an awsome time, Oh and to the guy who says that i shouldnt ask about this trail becasue its to hard, well ura dumbass, we hucked it all the way down, and never even got close to falling.
> 
> Any way, after the ride we went and stopped at Trukee bmx park, and hit up the jumps there and my buddy jumped a berm cased it, and snapped the chainstay on his endero expert, so now hes out. Pics soon to come in the broken bike forum.


good for you

huckin and all

You're still a fvcking tool for posting an illegal trail name on the internet.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Martin6 said:


> Deleted


Thankyou:thumbsup:


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

kidwoo said:


> good for you
> 
> huckin and all
> 
> You're still a fvcking tool for posting an illegal trail name on the internet.


yup because we allllll know that once a name is said, the trail is done. forever.

seriosuly, you west coasters......


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> You're still a fvcking tool for posting an illegal trail name on the internet.


agree 100 %


----------



## Brah (Jul 29, 2004)

*Not an illegal trail*

It's mostly on private land is my understanding -- be thankful to the owner as he lets people ride there, as long as it doesn't get out of control. But yeah, it's "gray-area".

I don't agree with a lot of the comments abot the trail itself.. The trailhead isn't that hard to find, interections are fairly obvious... but there's several ways to eventually come out.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

kidwoo said:


> good for you
> 
> huckin and all
> 
> You're still a fvcking tool for posting an illegal trail name on the internet.


actually dumb ****, its not ilegal, and it has a regualar trail crew that works on it every once in a while. And everyone in Tahoe knows about it, ************** had no problem telling us the name and local, the only reason i asked was to get directions of what trails to take once we got to the entrance, which i might add is in plain site for any hiker or biker to see:nono:


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> actually dumb ****, its not ilegal, and it has a regualar trail crew that works on it every once in a while. And everyone in Tahoe knows about it, cycle paths had no problem telling us the name and local, the only reason i asked was to get directions of what trails to take once we got to the entrance, which i might add is in plain site for any hiker or biker to see:nono:


i think kidwoo knows a little bit more about the legality of stuff up there than you... chill out bro.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

i dont care what he knows. Plus its not like the name of the trail is gonna give an exact location or anything....


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

You already deserve not to ride the trail for bringing it up here and bringing more attention to it.....shithead.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> i dont care what he knows. Plus its not like the name of the trail is gonna give an exact location or anything....


yes, but in your post you called him a dumb **** and said it was legal, plus tons more info. its definitely not my trail or even one i ride a lot, but i'm just saying try and keep things on the downlow a bit more, especially if you have no part in building or maintaining them. thats all.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

wow, no ones gonna find it unless they know someone, which turnded out to be my case, y dont u get of ur a$$ and go try and ride a bike for a change. i rode the trail, i had fun, thats all that matters, it shouldnt matter if people find out about the trail, riders dont just go to trails to deliberately destroy it becuz they heard about it on a bike forum. i just wanted to have some fun, if some anal bike forum [email protected] wants to talk shi+ i dont care, its not like u can do anything about it...


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Blown out trails from hacks like yourself casing and skidding and f'ing up everyone elses handywork then advertising it = bad. Get it?

Additional attention to a DL trail = more hacks = f'ed up trail = bad. Get it?

How do you think you found it? You started asking around, and then posted up exactly WHERE you got the directions from. Guess how many people are going to start asking about it now that locations are made obvious.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

DHidiot said:


> Blown out trails from hacks like yourself casing and skidding and f'ing up everyone elses handywork then advertising it = bad. Get it?
> 
> Additional attention to a DL trail = more hacks = f'ed up trail = bad. Get it?
> 
> How do you think you found it? You started asking around, and then posted up exactly WHERE you got the directions from. Guess how many people are going to start asking about it now that locations are made obvious.


im not a hack. i dont **** up trails, and i treat trails the same as my own jumps. with love:thumbsup:

oh and suppose u are a perfect smooth rider whose never skidded in silt, or cased a jump on his life.....right:crazy:


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

just stop talking about it y'all.

its not cool to get or give out directions on the internet, talk about trails and locations even if it is just the name. it attracts unnecessary attention. there are already a bunch of people on that trail, the last few times i've ridden it i've seen random ass people who heard about it at northstar. so keep the names off the internet or else everyone who goes to northstar will end up there after the lifts close. just keep it down and don't give out directions.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

matt said:


> just stop talking about it y'all.
> 
> its not cool to get or give out directions on the internet, talk about trails and locations even if it is just the name. it attracts unnecessary attention. there are already a bunch of people on that trail, the last few times i've ridden it i've seen random ass people who heard about it at northstar. so keep the names off the internet or else everyone who goes to northstar will end up there after the lifts close. just keep it down and don't give out directions.


nuff said, i understand:thumbsup:


----------

